# Nail Art/Polish Journal.



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought I'd start a thread where I can share some of my nail art. Here are some photos of past designs. I'll also share some of my favorite colors! Here's my current manicure. It's Sally Hansen's Rockstar Pink over Sally Hansen's Pacific Blue. The other pictures are of nail art I've done in the past. Sorry for those being AWFUL photos. I only had a webcam at that point. Now I have a good camera.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's pretty cool, Eda.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG ! How do u make them look like that ?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Which one? xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All of them. lol


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Ooo I love those... especially the last one... I just polka dots lol
My sister loves nail art... I never have the time lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's hard to explain ALL of them. LOL The polka dots were done with a dotting tool that you can buy at any beauty supply store.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

how did u do the second one ?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm a nail biter so not into the nail art......BUT.......

I was thinking wouldn't it be cool to take some green/blue/aqua sparkly nail polish and paint the outside back wall of a fish tank as a background?

What do you think?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The second one is pretty simple. You paint the pink on first all over the nail. Let it dry. Then you pain the black diagonally like you're doing a French manicure, but not straight like it would be on a regular French manicure. Then I added the silver stripes with a nail art polish that had the skinny brush. I used white polish and a dotting tool to get the dots. Then I glued on a rhinestone where you see it. I got this idea from a video on youtube, so it's not MY idea. I just don't want to go looking for the video. xD


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

xD I understand  Thank you sweeda I think I need to try soon


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome! You don't have to use pink. I think purple is what was used in the video I watched. Just use your favorite color!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting some of that sparkly polish. lol I don't know which color I'd get, though.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That sparkly polish only comes in one color in that brand, but there are tons of other brands with glitter polishes.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are my nails without any polish. I love my nails. I was truly blessed with awesome nails. Not to sound conceited or anything, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! I wish mine looked that good. Mine break off a lot.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks, mine used to, too. I use a strengthening base coat by Nail Tek.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow ! Nice nails  Mine peel alot.


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

awesome designs!! I do nail art too, my nails grow really long naturally and I love doing intricate designs on them, mind if I post a few here?


----------



## brandonking4787 (Dec 28, 2021)

I basically like all kinds of nail designs. But my favorite design is always the one which I tried for the first time in my life.


----------

